# This weeks video....starting to feel better!



## skyeisonfire (Oct 15, 2019)

I also have an instagram page too.

Skye's fitness and martial art (@skyefitnessmartialart) • Instagram photos and videos


----------



## JowGaWolf (Oct 18, 2019)

Lol..  Feeling like a fat slob over here.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## skyeisonfire (Oct 19, 2019)

JowGaWolf said:


> Lol..  Feeling like a fat slob over here.



Aw, why's that?


----------



## JowGaWolf (Oct 19, 2019)

skyeisonfire said:


> Aw, why's that?


I have some unhealthy weight I need to loose and I really can't get into my exercises because I'm still rehabbing my back..   but really it's just see how fit you are with muskles..lol.  

I'll probably try a normal cardio workout today to see if I can still feel where I injured my back.


----------



## skyeisonfire (Oct 19, 2019)

JowGaWolf said:


> I have some unhealthy weight I need to loose and I really can't get into my exercises because I'm still rehabbing my back..   but really it's just see how fit you are with muskles..lol.
> 
> I'll probably try a normal cardio workout today to see if I can still feel where I injured my back.




Ah, I see.  I may not be able to help anyone here in MA, but I've researched and practiced a lot of health and nutrition stuff.  Maybe I can tribute that here.  If you already know this stuff, then disregard.  

If you haven't already heard this before, but it's been shown that walking is the best form of exercise that is specifically a fat burning activity.  Even over running.  It definitely helped me during the worst part of my lower back pain as well.  I walk a minimum average of 20, 000-30,000 steps a day because of my job. I think 10,000 a day is recommended for weight loss.  Combined with not eating a lot of junk food, like eating primarily meats and vegetables as well as eating the  portions necessary to sustain my energy needs and not exceeding that (surplus), I'm able to keep a good metabolism because of my muscle composition and high protein diet.  Weight training is great.  I did restrict my workouts to upper body during my back injury and allowed 3-4 days in between for recovery.  All in all, moving the body is actually better for recovery than not as long as you take the necessary steps not to re-injure.  

Hope there was something in there that helps.  Again disregard if you already know this.  I'm not intending on being preachy.


----------



## jobo (Oct 19, 2019)

JowGaWolf said:


> I have some unhealthy weight I need to loose and I really can't get into my exercises because I'm still rehabbing my back..   but really it's just see how fit you are with muskles..lol.
> 
> I'll probably try a normal cardio workout today to see if I can still feel where I injured my back.


you can do an awful lot of exercise whilst keeping your back out of it and doing some isometric  holds  with your back,whilst doing other exercise is a really good back rehabilitation  programme!


----------

